# exhaust valve(flap)



## jet jockey (Apr 17, 2010)

So does anyone know at what rpm the valve opens?
Also how can you mod it to keep it open all the time?


----------



## TTShocking (Jun 10, 2010)

Easy, pull the pipe off and block it with a bung ( i used a bolt, easy to remove no damage), the valve will be open all the time it works off suction off the engine the more power the suction kicks (it opens up) in at around (i think around 3k rpm) so you get louder engine noise in lower revs, similar to the R32 noise, when i did mine it did make that much difference on the 2.0l engine but on my Mk 4 R32 vroom it made difference, try it see what you think, if you don t like reverse it..... 8)


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

If it works off suction at 3k revs, that means in its natural state its closed.
So how will removing the pipe make a difference? It will be in a closed state all the time


----------



## jet jockey (Apr 17, 2010)

msnttf10 said:


> If it works off suction at 3k revs, that means in its natural state its closed.
> So how will removing the pipe make a difference? It will be in a closed state all the time


I'm with you, so how should it be modified to stay open all the time then


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

jet jockey said:


> So does anyone know at what rpm the valve opens?
> Also how can you mod it to keep it open all the time?


Don't pull the hose, just bend the hose double and put a tie rip around it.


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

OK but thats the same thing. you are blocking the pipe "while" the valve is in the closed position - just means its going to be closed all the time....

Give me a break, what am i missing? I just dont see how it will work as you are saying.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I don't know how or why it works, but certainly a lot of V6 boys on the MK1 side of things do this mod and they do exactly as advised - remove the pipe and block it = it works.

Charlie


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

msnttf10 said:


> Give me a break, what am i missing?


You're missing the fact that with no engine vacuum applied to it, the flap is open.


----------



## TTShocking (Jun 10, 2010)

brittan said:


> msnttf10 said:
> 
> 
> > Give me a break, what am i missing?
> ...


Correct...... just try and see My R32 sound loads better with this mod


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

I did this on my MK1 V6 and it makes a nice difference, it even crackled and popped a bit on the overrun  
Hardly any difference when I did it on the TTS though


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Not sure I want to lose the ability to drive around in peace on some days...


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

anybody done this mod on the mk2 V6? . just interested to know.


----------



## TTOWNER. (Mar 3, 2011)

hmm same here.. have an MK2 V6 and wouldn't mind to try this out if it's easy enough 
 
anyone anyone?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

brittan said:


> msnttf10 said:
> 
> 
> > Give me a break, what am i missing?
> ...


Spot on, when I did mine










With the pipe removed and engine running and sport button off, there was no vacuum so valve is open , with the sport button on there was a vacuum and valve is closed


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

easty said:


> anybody done this mod on the mk2 V6? . just interested to know.


I dont think the MK2 V6 has one of these valves anymore


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > msnttf10 said:
> ...


OK, I'm getting even more confused.

So pressing the sport button and the engine on, it creates a vacuum?
But that would mean the valve is in a closed state naturally....otherwise the noise would be "less" with the button pressed, not more. You can see this on a cold morning where the steam comes out of one side only until you press the sport button.

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## David L (Aug 28, 2010)

Bryn said:


> easty said:
> 
> 
> > anybody done this mod on the mk2 V6? . just interested to know.
> ...


No they dont. I'm thinking of adding a flap that open up a bypass of the rear muffler. Anyone tried that?

Or you can buy this superb exhaust and gain ~5hp for €3500..

http://www.capristo.de/de/exhaustsystem ... v6-32.html


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

This can and has been done on a V6, youtube vid coming up in a bit


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

R5T said:


> jet jockey said:
> 
> 
> > So does anyone know at what rpm the valve opens?
> ...


I just tried this and it doesnt work


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

didnt think it would!


----------



## jet jockey (Apr 17, 2010)

Well I think that when the car is off the flap is closed.
I looked at the position of the valve arm when the car was off, then started the car valve arm was in the same position had not moved. So from that I've concluded that it must be closed as it opens when the engine is above certain revs.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

My mistake, I thought this was the valve mod

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mkqI6PR ... ata_player


----------



## Spooks (Jul 24, 2010)

I am sorry I just don't get it, if the valve needs vacuum it must be to open it, as vacuum increases as the revs increase. So the valve must be closed in normal mode and the sport button must allow vacuum through to open them.
You would have to block off the pipes when the diaphragms are operating so the vacuum is trapped and therefore will hold the valve open. Until it seeps out over time and they close. This could cause one to be open and the other closed.
I will have to have a look at the weekend and get back.


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

I just went and checked my 09 TTS and the valve is closed when the engine is off or when idling. Only does the exhaust valve open at higher rpms by vacuum. 
So I just undid the linkage to the valve by lifting up on the actuator rod, it just comes right out.
I then turned the valve open. Sounds alot throatier. I may leave it that way.

So the tie wrap or bolt in the hose on the vacuum hose defeats the entire valve from working at all, at least on my car.

I was wondering what is the purpose of the valve? Does it help the motor to warm up when the valve is closed during idle?
Or is it just for the aural experience?


----------



## TTShocking (Jun 10, 2010)

Fissues said:


> I just went and checked my 09 TTS and the valve is closed when the engine is off or when idling. Only does the exhaust valve open at higher rpms by vacuum.
> So I just undid the linkage to the valve by lifting up on the actuator rod, it just comes right out.
> I then turned the valve open. Sounds alot throatier. I may leave it that way.
> 
> ...


Like i said earlier in the thread it works.... My R32 (mk4) had one i did exactly the same low revs sounds better. I think it s something to do with sound levels at low revs (European law i think)..... I may get corrected but the mod works (cheap at that)


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

TTShocking said:


> Fissues said:
> 
> 
> > I just went and checked my 09 TTS and the valve is closed when the engine is off or when idling. Only does the exhaust valve open at higher rpms by vacuum.
> ...


If you pull the hose and stop it up, the valve default position is closed. You have to unclip the the linkage to open the valve manually otherwise it will stay closed indefinitely. No need to pull any hose, bung it or clamp it with a tie wrap. Just undo the linkage and turn the valve open. That is how it works on my car anyways.


----------



## jet jockey (Apr 17, 2010)

Fissues said:


> I just went and checked my 09 TTS and the valve is closed when the engine is off or when idling. Only does the exhaust valve open at higher rpms by vacuum.
> So I just undid the linkage to the valve by lifting up on the actuator rod, it just comes right out.
> I then turned the valve open. Sounds alot throatier. I may leave it that way.
> 
> ...


That sounds like the best way of doing it. Looks like I'll give it a go over the weekend.


----------



## Spooks (Jul 24, 2010)

jet jockey said:


> Fissues said:
> 
> 
> > I just went and checked my 09 TTS and the valve is closed when the engine is off or when idling. Only does the exhaust valve open at higher rpms by vacuum.
> ...


Yep! Me too.


----------



## David L (Aug 28, 2010)

What is the diameter of the OE flap?


----------



## Spooks (Jul 24, 2010)

OK today I found time to have a proper look, on my 2010 TTS the default position is open with no vacuum, increase the engine revs and the valve actually closes. With the sport mode on it stays open constantly. So blocking off the vacuum keeps the valve open all the time. Why you would want a car with two exhaust outlets dropping to one when you accelerate? It could be to quieten down the exhaust note or to make you think that the sport mode is something really special because the exhaust is louder when its on. Anyway this is what my TTS does so I have blocked off the vac pipe and as previously stated in this thread it works. Thanks for the info


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

FFS there's no Sport mode on the TTS


----------



## Spooks (Jul 24, 2010)

hope88 said:


> FFS there's no Sport mode on the TTS


Well perhaps not. I see another thread is debating this. The dash says "sport Mode on" or could this be referring to the suspension only. *Some say!* the suspension firms up the steering feel changes and the engine map alters, plus of course the exhaust valve stays open. But only on the newer ones. ???????? I don't know. :?


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

*Some say*... a TTS with a remap will be faster than a stock TTRS.


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

hope88 said:


> FFS there's no Sport mode on the TTS


There was on my TTS and if you pushed sport button then you got louder exhaust note above certain revs.

I did read that the valve only opens when engine is warmed up, so activating sport from cold does nothing and then it is over a certain rpm limit.
Though could be wrong on last part.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

hope88 said:


> FFS there's no Sport mode on the TTS


Not as standard but it is an option, see the price list. Or read the manual. If you have it then you will have a large S on the button and not a picture of a damper.


----------



## Spooks (Jul 24, 2010)

bigsyd said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > msnttf10 said:
> ...


*For the forum members that are waiting for a sensible answer, the above modification works. The valve is open as default the vacuum actually closes the valve as the engine revs increase. This must be for noise issues I don't think it closes to increase back pressure as its too far back. Not sure if the suspension button makes any difference ether way. Just block off the vacuum pipe if you want the valve open constantly.*


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

You're missing the fact that with no engine vacuum applied to it, the flap is open.[/quote]

Spot on, when I did mine










With the pipe removed and engine running and sport button off, there was no vacuum so valve is open , with the sport button on there was a vacuum and valve is closed[/quote]
*For the forum members that are waiting for a sensible answer, the above modification works. The valve is open as default the vacuum actually closes the valve as the engine revs increase. This must be for noise issues I don't think it closes to increase back pressure as its too far back. Not sure if the suspension button makes any difference ether way. Just block off the vacuum pipe if you want the valve open constantly.* [/quote]

Default is closed on mine :? wtf?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

i think default maybe closed on mine too, I tried this and it didnt work :?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Fissues said:


> So I just undid the linkage to the valve by lifting up on the actuator rod, it just comes right out.
> I then turned the valve open. Sounds alot throatier. I may leave it that way.


Do you have a pic of ho you done this?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

sTTranger said:


> i think default maybe closed on mine too, I tried this and it didnt work :?


Same car, so why would yours work differently to mine?

Get someone to start the car from stone cold (overnight) while you have your head next to the LH exhaust. You should be able to hear the "clack" as the flap shuts as the engine starts.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

k thanks, ill give it a try


----------



## Spooks (Jul 24, 2010)

Don't bother! the valve closes on acceleration for noise reasons. I stood it for 2 days and just had to cut the cable-tie back off.
Not a nice powerful exhaust noise, just an annoying rasp like something had fallen off. I also suspect the drive quality suffered slightly, perhaps due to the drop in back pressure. I am glad I did not do a permanent mod and it was easily put back to normal.


----------



## awhk (Jun 27, 2011)

I have purchased the following remote exhaust valve bypass system. Any idea on where I can find the electric connection to the solenoid valve? It is very annoying when the factory ECU closes the valve from 20-50km/h in Sport mode.

http://www.capristo.de/en/exhaustsystem ... erung.html

Maybe someone have electrical knowledge can make a relay at the connection and run a physical switch into the cabin for control. I will be first to buy.


----------



## awhk (Jun 27, 2011)

Found the hardwire/switch exhaust flap mod for older generation cars, TT 8N V6/Golf IV R32, which uses the same exhaust valve solenoid (N321) as the 8J RS. The switch allows one to override the ECU controlled flap to either fully open or closed. Anyone care to give it a try?

http://www.audiworld.com/tech/elec145.shtml

http://www.users.on.net/~graeme86/flapper/flapper.html

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1446352/page1


----------



## TTS_illa (Nov 27, 2011)

Just did this mod on the TTS, and enjoying the extra soundtrack


----------



## jimkamen (Nov 28, 2016)

jet jockey said:


> So does anyone know at what rpm the valve opens?
> Also how can you mod it to keep it open all the time?


Can you send me that link?


----------



## jimkamen (Nov 28, 2016)

This is how the valve actually works, no more assumptions!
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1430049


----------

